# rocker...



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

I made this rocker yesterday. It is made from treated lumber. It is not my design. It was found floating in Cold Pass after Ike and claimed as salvage...LOL. It is very, very comfortable.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I see you put it in the classifieds...a price would help.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

What size is it? Almost looks to be a child's chair but could just be my eyes


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

if its used out at coachlaws camp, I am sure its a good size chair if you know what I mean.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if each board across the back is 4" 

it's almost 24" wide.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> if its used out at coachlaws camp, I am sure its a good size chair if you know what I mean.


No Gilbert we don't....tell us!!:help:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mud minner said:


> No Gilbert we don't....tell us!!:help:


have you seen the size of coachlaw? :spineyes:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nobody said it was used at coachlaw's cabin.


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*unit price*

The units run $150.00 each. They are full sized, even for my svelt 6'-5" 320lbs. Get your orders in early...Vic


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

The chair is the best rocker I have ever sat in. 

VJER knows how to work wood, so I know this is a well built rocker.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice rocker!!! I like the grain patterns!!!


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Man that looks nice! Cant even tell that it was in saltwater. Must be some sturdy hardware.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> nobody said it was used at coachlaw's cabin.


I know its used there.


----------

